# New gloomis T2S NRX+



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

You cover the 10 wts and I’ll make sure yours has a rod tube. Lol.

In all seriousness, I don’t think 18” is going to make portability any better other than a few circumstances.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I suspect it only helps on shipping costs


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

Gotta be shipping costs. Not gonna make much of a difference between that and a 1 piece in a vehicle that’s certain.


----------



## Karinkharris (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes, Its useful for Shipping cost.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Its all about shipping costs. 8’10 rod shipping costs are astronomical. As in they lose money if they have to repair or replace it even once pretty much. Fedex/ups/usps just keep going up.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Shipping costs, and breakage during shipping, which is shipping costs. I used to have to ship a bunch of musky rods, anything over 8' had a high probability of being broken unless the tube was also filled with ugly stick blanks taped tip to tip. Most of the US major shipping company's' conveyer systems can only take up to an 8' package so they have to make sure to pull something over that length out and walk it to its destination. If not it gets stuck and can break. That is reason those 1 pc rods are packaged in such a heavy walled tube.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Yep shipping, I heard they are not going to be making one piece rods much longer.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

If they made it in a 7wt…I’d be buying one!


----------



## culligan (May 5, 2016)

Comes in a 7ft or so sock with two slots one is shorter for butt section of rod. The 11wt has a good back bone. Lighter then Pro1 models. Only WT I’ve seen so far. The ferrule above the cork might be longer then normal 2pc rods.


----------



## Will Poston (Dec 26, 2016)

anyone think air travel would be reasonable with one of these ?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Will Poston said:


> anyone think air travel would be reasonable with one of these ?


No it wouldn't. I have one, they dont come with a rod tube and one section is about 7 feet long and the other 2 feet.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

culligan said:


> Comes in a 7ft or so sock with two slots one is shorter for butt section of rod. The 11wt has a good back bone. Lighter then Pro1 models. Only WT I’ve seen so far. The ferrule above the cork might be longer then normal 2pc rods.
> View attachment 180855
> View attachment 180856


What line are you using with that 11 wt?


----------

